# Paul Evans - Men's Dress Shoes



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

Gentleman,

I'd like to introduce you to Paul Evans, my recently launched line of dress shoes. A brief background, both my business partner and I have worked in New York City in finance for the past four years. We were having trouble finding really great shoes at what we thought was a reasonable price point. I'm a huge fan of John Lobb but understand not everyone can afford that (hell I barely can, but that doesn't stop me).

We did some research, went to tradeshows (MRket, Project, FN Platform) and made some contacts, eventually traveling to Europe to search for a factory. We found a couple factories, one outside of Naples, Italy and another in Alicante, Spain. We had samples made and after making sure we had a product we we're happy with placed our first order.

We currently sell our shoes exclusively on our website at www.paulevansny.com. We are actively building relationships with NYC based tailors and stylists though. Please PM me if you need a good tailor in the city I'd be happy to make a recommendation. Please take a look at our collection and let me know what you think! Happy to answer any and all questions here. We are currently working on new styles available in a full range of sizes and colors for early 2014.


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

Wanted to share with you some of the great press we've been receiving. Means a lot for our shoes to be recognized for quality and style at such an early stage. Please check out on our website here.


*"THESE SIMPLY LOOK VERY NICE AND THE SHAPE IS MUCH MORE APPEALING THAN WHAT YOU'D TYPICALLY FIND IN AN ALLEN EDMONDS' STORE. THEY'RE SHARP SHOES."**"STANDING OUT IN THE RIGHT WAY, THESE DEEP RED LEATHER SHOES CAST A BAD-ASS SHADOW ON THEIR BROWN COUNTERPARTS."**This Fits**"I'D PICK THE BURGUNDY PAUL EVANS CAGNEY OVER THE BLACK ALLEN EDMONDS PARK AVENUE. IT'S UNQUESTIONABLY A MORE ATTRACTIVE SHOE, AND THE COLOR IS FAR MORE VERSATILE AND STYLISH."**"PAUL EVANS PROVIDES SUPERIOR QUALITY AT A MANAGEABLE MARK-UP FOR THOSE LOOKING TO BUILD AN IMPRESSIVE AND COST EFFECTIVE COLLECTION."**"THESE OXBLOOD CAPTOES ARE BEAUTIFULLY CRAFTED AND EXTREMELY VERSATILE. BE AWARE THAT PEOPLE WILL LIKE THESE SHOES, SO DO A BIT OF RESEARCH ON THEM SO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT WHEN THEY ASK."**"ONE MIGHT MISTAKE THIS FINE FOOTWEAR FOR A PAIR OF ALLEN EDMONDS, YET THE SLIMMED DOWN EUROPEAN TOE REVEAL A MORE UPDATED AND YOUTHFUL SHOE. YOU'D BE HARD PRESSED TO FIND FOOTWEAR THAT OFFER SUCH QUALITY AND CONSTRUCTION AT A MORE AFFORDABLE PRICE."**"I REALLY DO LIKE THESE SHOES FROM PAUL EVANS. FOR THE MONEY THESE ARE CERTAINLY SOME OF THE BEST SHOES OUT THERE BOTH IN TERMS OF QUALITY AND STYLE."**"MODERN, SLEEK, AND TREND-FORWARD... PAUL EVANS IS A GOOD ALTERNATIVE... IF YOU WANT SOMETHING OTHER THAN THE TYPICAL BRANDS AT THIS PRICE POINT."**INTRODUCING: PAUL EVANS FOOTWEAR*


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

The shoes look beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Gentlemen and ladies of the Forum:

This is a new sponsor, I hope you like their shoes.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, Andy!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The Grants are quite striking and comparable in price to what I am used to paying (reluctantly, you understand). My only qualm is I really hate to buy shoes I can't try on first. How about a West Coast outlet in some nice place in, say, South Coast Plaza?


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> The Grants are quite striking and comparable in price to what I am used to paying (reluctantly, you understand). My only qualm is I really hate to buy shoes I can't try on first. How about a West Coast outlet in some nice place in, say, South Coast Plaza?


Agreed. And no widths beyond standard is also a negative for me. Looking forward to keeping an eye out as the offerings are expanded.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

When do you expect the newer models to roll out. I'm very interested in the grant, but I am in need of a pair of black balmorals as well.


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> The Grants are quite striking and comparable in price to what I am used to paying (reluctantly, you understand). My only qualm is I really hate to buy shoes I can't try on first. How about a West Coast outlet in some nice place in, say, South Coast Plaza?


Hi Oldsarge. I understand your concern and that's why we offer *free U.S. shipping and free returns*. Order anything you like and if it doesn't fit no worries just return it (provided it's not been worn of course). This is the Zappos model if you will and thus far has been hassle free for customers.



> Agreed. And no widths beyond standard is also a negative for me. Looking forward to keeping an eye out as the offerings are expanded.


We'll have expanded size selections available in early 2014. Our current selection is our first run and therefore limited. What size are you and I'll make sure to have something available.



> When do you expect the newer models to roll out. I'm very interested in the grant, but I am in need of a pair of black balmorals as well.


We'll have new models in early 2014. I'm actively working with my factory on samples and am very excited for our new product offering. Black will absolutely be an option on all our models. Stay tuned.


----------



## NYMutt (Nov 6, 2013)

Paul,

I like the styles, but as an E, I too must wait for expanded size selection. Will your sizing be relatable to some benchmark we know, say, AE? Also, when you say free returns, how does that work? Do send the shoes with a mailer of some sort?

NYM


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

Just looking for some like that...


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

"*"ONE MIGHT MISTAKE THIS FINE FOOTWEAR FOR A PAIR OF ALLEN EDMONDS, YET THE SLIMMED DOWN EUROPEAN TOE REVEAL A MORE UPDATED AND YOUTHFUL SHOE."<----*This worries me a little. It is the classic look and fit of a shoe that appeals to me. When I wear a nice pair of dress shoes, the last thing that I want it to be described as is "youthful". However, I do feel compelled to give them a try.


----------



## NYMutt (Nov 6, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> "*"ONE MIGHT MISTAKE THIS FINE FOOTWEAR FOR A PAIR OF ALLEN EDMONDS, YET THE SLIMMED DOWN EUROPEAN TOE REVEAL A MORE UPDATED AND YOUTHFUL SHOE."<----*This worries me a little. It is the classic look and fit of a shoe that appeals to me. When I wear a nice pair of dress shoes, the last thing that I want it to be described as is "youthful". However, I do feel compelled to give them a try.


I am not sure what is intended in the quote, but I will say that I find Church's Consuls to be a more "youthful" shoe than AE's Park Avenues, yet the Consuls are surely "classic."


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

NYMutt said:


> Paul,
> 
> I like the styles, but as an E, I too must wait for expanded size selection. Will your sizing be relatable to some benchmark we know, say, AE? Also, when you say free returns, how does that work? Do send the shoes with a mailer of some sort?
> 
> NYM


We're definitely getting a wider shoes. What size are you and I'll make sure we get it. I suggest ordering whatever you wear in Cole Haan or Allen Edmonds as a basis for our shoes. We send a prepaid return label upon return request. It's easy for someone to try on the shoe and then return it, provided it hasn't been scuffed or show signs of wear. Just like trying on in the store, except you can try on in the convenience of your own home.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice shoes but too bad that they are not made in the USA, why not?


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Good looking shoes at a reasonable price.....if someone from the forum tries them out do let us know about the quality....


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

Buffalo said:


> Nice shoes but too bad that they are not made in the USA, why not?


Hi Buffalo. Is your preference for American made products? The only shoe factories left in the USA are owned by Alden and Allen Edmonds. Contract manufacturing does not exist here.


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

TsAr said:


> Good looking shoes at a reasonable price.....if someone from the forum tries them out do let us know about the quality....


TsAr, we offer free u.s. shipping and free returns. Please feel free to try them and if they are not to your liking we will gladly refund your money.


----------



## Chevo (Jan 3, 2013)

I like the style. I might have to give these a try.


----------



## jkranites (Jul 29, 2012)

would you by any chance have them in a W size not just the standard D ?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Is there a name for that technique of folding over to hide the seam as seen on the vamp of the lower two shoes?


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

jkranites said:


> would you by any chance have them in a W size not just the standard D ?


Our current inventory is only available in standard d width. Our next order will include a full range of sizes. Sign up for the newsletter to stay informed.


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

Tempest said:


> Is there a name for that technique of folding over to hide the seam as seen on the vamp of the lower two shoes?


It's called blind seam stitching. You like?


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

We are running a special with . If you're in New York City, stop by their showrooms at 200 Park Avenue, 17th floor, to buy a pair of our shoes plus a new suit. The combo, up to an $1,850 value, can be had for $1,200 through 12/24. We're excited to team up with A Suit That Fits because of their ability to correctly measure and adjust for all body types. My business partner and I have odd measurements but A Suit That Fits has been superb in delivering properly fitting suits. We're excited to run this holiday special together. Book an appointment with them .

On a separate note, we are running low on inventory. If you see something you like on our website, now is the time order.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

This is an honest question as I am just starting out learning about suits and shoes. I am being told AE is the way to go with shoes. Your shoes are around the same price. what does your shoe have that is equal or better than AE? I am too new at this to know and where I am at in knowledge, I would want to go with a brand that is known than a brand starting out if I will be spending the same amount of money. Not trying to be a jerk, just want to know what your shoe has to offer. Thanks


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

immanuelrx said:


> This is an honest question as I am just starting out learning about suits and shoes. I am being told AE is the way to go with shoes. Your shoes are around the same price. what does your shoe have that is equal or better than AE? I am too new at this to know and where I am at in knowledge, I would want to go with a brand that is known than a brand starting out if I will be spending the same amount of money. Not trying to be a jerk, just want to know what your shoe has to offer. Thanks


hi immanuelrx thanks for the question. i'm not sure why allen edmonds is the de facto gold standard on internet message boards. there's nothing wrong with their shoes but in terms of styling, quality and value there are other brands that easily surpass allen edmonds.

our italian shoes are blake stitched and use italian calf skin leather uppers and leather lining. they are made in naples by artisans with generations of experience and expertise. there is a reason italy is one of the largest shoe producing regions in the world, because they make very high quality products. there are only a few shoe factories left in the united states (i.e., allen edmonds, alden). if you're looking for value, it's not possible to get as high quality of a shoe for the price if the shoe is made in a high labor country such as the united states. that's just math.

styling wise i am obviously biased but paul evans styling is more forward, yet still timelessly modern. we are updating the classics in a tasteful manner. our shoes are very versatile and can be worn with your power pinstripe suit or dressed down with slacks and a shirt.

also, we offer free returns and shipping within the united states. you can easily try out a shoe and return if you aren't happy. i guarantee once you hold a pair you'll want to keep them.

here's a sneak peek of our fall/winter 2014 collection.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I really like the brogued wholecut. Thinking about adding them to my collection, and the black wings look very nice also.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

paulevans said:


> hi immanuelrx thanks for the question. i'm not sure why allen edmonds is the de facto gold standard on internet message boards. there's nothing wrong with their shoes but in terms of styling, quality and value there are other brands that easily surpass allen edmonds.
> 
> our italian shoes are blake stitched and use italian calf skin leather uppers and leather lining. they are made in naples by artisans with generations of experience and expertise. there is a reason italy is one of the largest shoe producing regions in the world, because they make very high quality products. there are only a few shoe factories left in the united states (i.e., allen edmonds, alden). if you're looking for value, it's not possible to get as high quality of a shoe for the price if the shoe is made in a high labor country such as the united states. that's just math.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response and not taking the question negatively. It was definitely due to my lack of knowledge concerning shoes. I definitely like the look of your shoes and your return policy is hard to pass up. I just might give the shoes a try after the holidays.


----------



## vasuvius (May 4, 2009)

I like the brogued wholecut too. Reminds me of the AE Weybridge.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Mr. Evans, your shoes are stunning. What a line up.


----------



## Sgpearl (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice, Paul. Very nice.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Never before have I wanted to own a pair of red boots.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

paulevans said:


> hi immanuelrx thanks for the question. i'm not sure why allen edmonds is the de facto gold standard on internet message boards. there's nothing wrong with their shoes but in terms of styling, quality and value there are other brands that easily surpass allen edmonds.
> 
> our italian shoes are blake stitched and use italian calf skin leather uppers and leather lining. they are made in naples by artisans with generations of experience and expertise. there is a reason italy is one of the largest shoe producing regions in the world, because they make very high quality products. there are only a few shoe factories left in the united states (i.e., allen edmonds, alden). if you're looking for value, it's not possible to get as high quality of a shoe for the price if the shoe is made in a high labor country such as the united states. that's just math.
> 
> ...


Three points:
First, I think it is bad form to criticize a direct competitor in this type of forum, notwithstanding the clumsy invitation to do so. Just my opinion of course, but I would note that Paul never, ever, did this. 
Second, AE does represent an excellent value. As the owner of over 100 pairs of shoes, I know of what I speak.
Third, the shoes shown are indeed very handsome.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

What will be the price range for the new additions? Similar to the existing models?


----------



## jkranites (Jul 29, 2012)

Will you be carrying any shoes in M or Wide Size?


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks so much for the kind comments on the upcoming collection. Put a lot of work into it so great to hear the positive feedback. We also have a penny loafer and driver coming out in March but still working on the samples.

The retail price points are still being calculated and will be determined by our distribution channel (i.e., internet or retail stores). They will however be more expensive than our current lineup as I made a number of upgrades. The shoes are quite stunning and will be worth whatever the new price point is. 

We will not be carrying wide sizes until later in 2014 unfortunately. This is due to the complexity of adding an additional size characteristic. Imagine the number of variations between styles, colors, vertical and horizontal sizes. We will be coming out with wide sizes it just isn't going to happen in 1H14.

Also, I do my best not to bash Allen Edmonds or any of my competitors. I try answering all questions as professionally as possible. Please excuse any comment taken in a negative light. I always say AE makes a great pair of shoes if you happen to be looking for what they offer. We aren't AE and we aren't trying to be. I don't think you can be successful in this business by just being another AE or whoever. Gotta be unique and have your own value proposition, which I think Paul Evans has.

Also, I'll be exhibiting at MRket in NYC from January 26 - 28. If anyone here happens to be there please stop by booth #591 (the one with the handsome man and amazing shoes).

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice post, Mr. Evans, and may I add this as an additional compliment. The black wingtip in your photo of the new models has lines reminiscent of a pair of A. Testonis I bought at Bergdorf Goodman in 1987, on sale for $250.00 down from $375.00, very expensive for 1987. I can no longer wear those shoes as I have gained weight in the last 25+ years and they feel tight on me, but I saved them as a memory. (My wife thinks they are beautiful too, because of their "low" profile.) I have always been on the lookout for a pair of shoes that had lines similar to the Testonis, and now here they are. In my view, you have absolutely knocked it out of the ballpark. Well done!


----------



## Juky (Oct 4, 2013)

I really like the new shoes, especially the brown monks. I might order a pair once they become available depending on the price point.


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

I must get those wholecuts and the red boots... They are gorgeous! While I'm at it, the brown monkstraps aren't too shabby either.

--Me


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

peterc said:


> Nice post, Mr. Evans, and may I add this as an additional compliment. The black wingtip in your photo of the new models has lines reminiscent of a pair of A. Testonis I bought at Bergdorf Goodman in 1987, on sale for $250.00 down from $375.00, very expensive for 1987. I can no longer wear those shoes as I have gained weight in the last 25+ years and they feel tight on me, but I saved them as a memory. (My wife thinks they are beautiful too, because of their "low" profile.) I have always been on the lookout for a pair of shoes that had lines similar to the Testonis, and now here they are. In my view, you have absolutely knocked it out of the ballpark. Well done!


Thanks Peter. The wingtip is one of my favorites. I wanted to do something "classic" but updated. Keeping with the theme of timelessly modern, I think I achieved that. I am so excited to bring these to market as I know they will be a huge hit.


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

Juky said:


> I really like the new shoes, especially the brown monks. I might order a pair once they become available depending on the price point.


Juky out of curiosity what do you think those would/should retail for? Keep in mind they are made in Naples, Italy and use the finest Italian leather. Not to mention they are beautiful.


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

kravi said:


> I must get those wholecuts and the red boots... They are gorgeous! While I'm at it, the brown monkstraps aren't too shabby either.


The red chelsea boots are going to be one of our best sellers, I already know it. I'm such a fan of red/burgundy and our factory has amazing red options. Can't wait for them to be ready!


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

Are the first three built on the the same last and are any of the new models built on the original lasts.


----------



## Juky (Oct 4, 2013)

paulevans said:


> Juky out of curiosity what do you think those would/should retail for? Keep in mind they are made in Naples, Italy and use the finest Italian leather. Not to mention they are beautiful.


Hi Paul,
What I implied was, I have a personal budget to follow. Should the shoe be in the range of your other products I would consider purchasing. If they are much more then that I have to reconsider based on my own budget and not on the value or quality of the shoe. As much as I like the Vass shoes shown on this forum as well, they are not really a consideration for me at this time. In the future yes, but having just purchased my first home here in Vancouver this month, restraint is in order.:frown:
J.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul, in my opinion, and never having seen the shoes, this is what I think re: pricing, and I am taking into account your generous free shipping offer and the for me lack of sales tax. I am pricing the 3 models I want: the cherry Chelsea boot; the black wingtip and the burgundy wholecut. I hope I am not far off, though I do think that if the prices are 10-15% more expensive, the shoes are still worth it. Chelsea, $460.00; wingtip, $395.00 and wholecut, $395.


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

paulevans said:


> The red chelsea boots are going to be one of our best sellers, I already know it. I'm such a fan of red/burgundy and our factory has amazing red options. Can't wait for them to be ready!


Hah, you have one convert here. Patience... patience...

--Me


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

peterc said:


> Paul, in my opinion, and never having seen the shoes, this is what I think re: pricing, and I am taking into account your generous free shipping offer and the for me lack of sales tax. I am pricing the 3 models I want: the cherry Chelsea boot; the black wingtip and the burgundy wholecut. I hope I am not far off, though I do think that if the prices are 10-15% more expensive, the shoes are still worth it. Chelsea, $460.00; wingtip, $395.00 and wholecut, $395.


appreciate the input. you'll know soon enough!


----------



## paulevans (Aug 17, 2013)

Bob Sacamano said:


> Are the first three built on the the same last and are any of the new models built on the original lasts.


First three shoes are built on the same last. I chose to incorporate new lasts in the new collection for some variety.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

I received a pair of Paul Evans Grants today. My very first thought as I was opening the box was, ' no shoe bags?'. Shoe bags should be a given at this price point ($350), especially if you consider yourself a luxury shoe and intend on competing with Allen Edmonds and others in that range. I have even seen the owner mention raising the prices when the new models come out. Maybe I'm overreacting, I was just surprised. 

The leather is a little stiff, but will probably loosen up with wear. One small scratch above the blind stitching, but not a big deal after I polish them. Overall they fit pretty well and I like them, we'll see what happens after I wear them a full day.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

Small scratch


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Bob Sacamano said:


> I received a pair of Paul Evans Grants today. My very first thought as I was opening the box was, ' no shoe bags?'. Shoe bags should be a given at this price point ($350), especially if you consider yourself a luxury shoe and intend on competing with Allen Edmonds and others in that range. I have even seen the owner mention raising the prices when the new models come out. Maybe I'm overreacting, I was just surprised.


Does AE include bags with their shoes? I guess I would expect them for $500 shoes but not $350

Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> Does AE include bags with their shoes?


They have not included bags, but they have included a flannel cloth that one can use to separate the shoes from one another.

Bob, I think your new shoes are lovely. Let us know how the break-in goes.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

MaxBuck said:


> They have not included bags, but they have included a flannel cloth that one can use to separate the shoes from one another.
> 
> Bob, I think your new shoes are lovely. Let us know how the break-in goes.


All of my AE firsts came with nice bags - Leeds, Harrisons, McAllisters.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey, when are those oxblood chelsea boots coming out? I've been looking around for a pair...


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> Does AE include bags with their shoes? I guess I would expect them for $500 shoes but not $350
> Every one of my AEs came with bags. Macallister, Strands, PA, Franciscan Monk, Morgan, Kenwood, Macneil, Dalton, Fifth St.
> Even when on sale and Webgems.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

LordSmoke said:


> All of my AE firsts came with nice bags - Leeds, Harrisons, McAllisters.


100%..every time (going on 10x)...firsts and seconds included.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I didn't get shoe bags with my Indy boots and it didn't really bother me, and I paid $450+. my guess is that Alden does not make cloth bags for their line of boots and it does seem strange to try and 'protect' a work boot that was meant to be used and abused. shoe bags are a nice addition but they're not a deal breaker for me. I remember when I ordered my chestnut AS Moores from AFPOS and they kindly included a free tin of Saphir for me. I've also seen them make offers like free belts with purchase and currently they offer free worldwide shipping and lasted shoe trees. all of a sudden cloth shoe bags don't seem that important, especially if you're fortunate enough to have a nice shoe rack and a walk-in closet to display your collection.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

I inquired about the shoe bags, apparently they plan on providing shoe bags in the future. Fail


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful shoes though, Bob. Shoe bags or not, I'd be happy with them at that price point.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Quick question: that black wingtip is a punched wholecut, right?

I really like the brown monks, BTW.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Quick question: that black wingtip is a punched wholecut, right?


It appears to be and that is exactly why I like them so much. Let me post a photo of those 1987 era A. Testoni's I got at B-G back in the day and you will seem the similarity.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

I received this email from Pual Evans today:

"We were sorry to hear you were displeased with the lack of a shoe bag. We've sent a shoe bag that typically comes with our Cagney. As I previously mentioned, all future inventory will have shoe bags."

Sent first class!

TALK ABOUT GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!!

I'm hoping they get some of their standard models in black BC I love the shoes, and I need new a pair of black shoes


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

I've had my Paul Evans for a month now. I typically wear them once or twice a week. I have included a picture ( one shoe with the tree one without) that shows almost no creasing, besides what should be considered typical if not less. The shoes are very comfortable, and required no break in time, I wore them straight out of the box. Although I may have needed a half size down, unfortunately half sizes are not available yet. Nevertheless they fit fine with thin dress socks and no heel slip. After wearing a couple of times the leather softened up nicely. 

One flaw I found is on the tongue (pic below), which appears to have some staining, maybe water damage. But when the shoe is tied it is not noticeable and some polishing should fix it fine. I could have returned them for free, but was too impatient. Their prices have just gone up, but I would consider buying another pair in the future.

Pics won't post. Uploading on the next post


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

For some reason I can't upload pics anymore. It worked fine yesterday. I'll see what I can do


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

It's working again


----------



## Oliver Chang (May 9, 2015)

I bought two pairs of shoes from them and two belts. Unfortunately, their products, especially the shoes are of "subpar quality" and after only using Saphir Renovateur "the finish" started to strip and the color of my shoes weren't the original color anymore. (great shoeshine care guide on hangerproject.com) The original non-dyed nude color began to show underneath the black finish. (email me if you want pictures. I even have the rude emails I received from the co-founder, Ben Earley. Ben and Evan need to hire professionals to handle their email communication as Ben's correspondence with me has shown a lack of professionalism.) These guys are sourcing direct from Naples and clearly getting fleeced on quality. Unfortunately, they are too blind to consider it a possibility. I suggested for them to check their "quality control" on the dyeing process but their co-founder, Ben (replies in emails with his Wall street Dbag attitude) would not consider that as being possible and explained that to me through a pleasant email.
This is a direct quote from co-founder Ben in our email communication and he says (verbatim), "There's no reason to be using product this early in their life. This is absolutely not a problem with our shoes. That looks like Saphir Renovateur. Why are you using that at all at this point? The calf that provided the leather was literally recently killed and the shoes were produced just this year. These are as fresh and brand new, top notch, handcrafted Italian shoes as you'll find. There's no reason to over product them with some french cream crap for a long time. I reject the notion that because you're using "the best" polish or wax that the problems are ours. Ben"
Apparently, the fine leather shoes from paulevansny cannot be polished and any issues with the leather must not have to do with the crap quality of product they are selling. Instead of taking some accountability or even researching the matter, one of the co-founders got defensive and blamed this "french cream crap" that is higher in quality than a $8 shoeshine you would receive at a place that shines shoes. I mean, Saphir has only been produced since 1925 so for them to be in business for around 90 years it would strike me as odd if that were what was stripping paulevansny cheap shoes of their finish. That's the kind of "customer service" you can expect from a sham company with an inferior product such as paulevansny.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^Wow, truly sorry to hear about your experience my friend. I will say this, and I do not mean to play devils advocate here, but Saphir Renovateur is VERY potent stuff. Much more than most realize.

This is exactly why I have begun to recommend that people spike Reno with Saphir Universal Cream Polish 50/50. It dilutes it and takes some of the edge off.

That being said, the manner in which you were treated by the owner was inexcusable IMHO.

And, shoes of the caliber that PA says theirs is supposed to be should not have the finish peel off like that, especially when new.

Companies that do not offer stalwart customer service will typically not last long at all.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Oliver Chang (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply watchman. Some members asked me to update with pictures on styleforum (I'm not trying to plug them so I apologize, but I'm linking the thread where the moderator "removed my post" and I have other members asking me to post pictures / give additional details." If this is not allowed according to the forums rules here, please do edit out my link. I apologize in advance.)
https://www.styleforum.net/t/477779/paul-evans-ny-official-affiliate-thread/15

At this point with paulevansny it isn't even about shoes.. 

Below is what I was "trying to post on style forums", but the moderator shut me out of the thread, which Ben most likely requested as can be seen by the email communication below. I can forward full transcripts as I mentioned. Transparency is the key.

"Because you're new here, your post is being held for moderation. Once approved by a moderator, it will be published on the site. Thanks for your patience." <--styleforum is censoring. 

Post 1.. after my original post was pulled from styleforum (not askandy).. this one will probably be taken down as well by styleforum.. as Ben mentioned "these boards" are friends of paulevansny.. <--if this post goes "poof" i.e. information cannot be freely disseminated and censorship is necessary I would question the integrity of the forum. I'm happy to provide all email communication to the forum moderator if an email address is provided through PM.

I was going to let "sleeping dogs lie", but since this was requested I'll share  All I'm doing is leaving my feedback and experience with this company. Pics are attached in this post after only using Saphir Renovateur (before I could even polish with Saphir Pommadier Cream and Saphir Pate de Luxe Wax on the toebox.)

I have no issue with a company explaining in detail what might have occurred with customer error in applying product etc, but it was the "tone" and how condescending Ben was in our communication back and forth. I would say it wasn't an earth shattering issue if this were between "two pals throwing back some beers and being a bit rough around the edges", with regards to tone/language, but WAY below expectations for service and the product could use some checking with regards to quality control.

The solution is to offer me a $75 discount code so I can buy more shoes. I'm questioning "quality control/discoloration of leather:. Why would I buy more shoes from paulevansny? I'm dumbfounded if that is "the solution". Before I posted my review there "wasn't a care in the world for this customer", but once information came to light, paulevansny attempted a 180.. i.e. pr for damage control, as most call it.

I was considering taking my review/poor experience down, but.... I received an email from Ben (co-founder) *threatening* me. I will paste what was sent to me below, my response and you be the judge of whether I was threatened or not. _I will update a second post with the whole email string from the beginning._* (This post from me is long enough so I won't post the email string on askandy unless it is requested. It's around 5-6 emails back and forth.)* I'm a reasonable person, but the repeated condescension, sarcasm and threat/s were too much.

I copied and pasted from the browser. Everything is time-stamped and I can forward if needed.. just PM me as I mentioned earlier. (Evan/Ben, please stop calling me and harassing me. I am paraphrasing here, but your vmail was along the lines of "This is Evan Fript, please give me a call so we can discuss.. I know you are upset Oliver and I Know You Will Call Me (there was emphasis in the tone and I still have the voicemails) as you are going around Spreading this." Evan.. leaving me a voicemail where there is still some sarcasm/attitude i.e. "talking down to me" didn't help.

I've already spoken with my employer and updated them on this situation about Ben's threat to my employment (I'm going further with this, but if Ben is willing to threaten employment I'm concerned about *my personal safety* <-- you have my shipping address..my family..you never know in this day and age, but because I'm "detail oriented" and prefer contingencies I had to update my employer and significant other on all communication.)

If my employer were to ask me about this, Ben obviously followed through on his "threat", which I would then have to make others aware.. as I clearly stated in my final email communication to paulevansny (below). At this point "it is what it is".... *Going forward Ben/Evan please do not EVER contact me as my email below is Crystal Clear on what next steps "i would take" if the threat/harassment were to continue.*



*Benjamin Earley <[email protected]>*
May 9 (4 days ago)





*







*
*







*​
to me








 

Oliver, running around the internet commenting on blogs that are friends with us isn't going to make anything better. However, you did use some racist language in your email to me. If your comments continue, I'll be emailing your employer a full transcript of our conversation.

Save your time and effort for other endeavors.

Ben














*Oliver Chang <[email protected]>*
May 9 (4 days ago)





*







*
*







*​
to Benjamin








 

Ben, I stand behind my comments and disagree with your assessment. For me to quote your racist comments and post them on the forums shows that I am completely at ease with our communication..at least my portion, not yours. I am more than comfortable emailing anyone a full transcript of our email communication as your condescending tone and racist remarks and I quote "french creme crap" crossed the line. Please do hire a customer service professional to handle all email communication for paulevansny.. I've already notified my employer of your threats and shown them our email transcripts as I would not be surprised if you "doctored/edited" my responses. Due to your threats, I have archived all time-stamped email communication between us. Threats are not appreciated and if they continue I will be reporting you to the BBB, Business Insider, CNBC, Fox Business, Forbes, etc and and any other organizations/media outlets/law enforcement agencies I may find as further harassment will not be tolerated. 

*NeroCagneypic1.jpg*1,677k .jpg file
*NeroCagneypic2.jpg*1,500k .jpg file
*NeroCagneypic3.jpg*1,552k .jpg file


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

Oliver Chang said:


> but I'm linking the thread where the moderator "removed my post"


FWIW, you posted in their "Official Affiliate Thread." As they are paying a fee for that, I'm pretty sure they have control over the content and the ability to delete posts. I would assume once they wake up and log in they will delete it again.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

It appears Oliver's threads have already been removed from SF. Overall this is an education. There were some other posts from members that I consider reputable that advised against using too much Renovateur, but also others I respect that say they've used it for years with no problems. In any event I do feel that PE should have offered an exchange. This is a tricky situation. Good luck. I hope it works out.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I just checked their website. I was disappointed to find that they still are not offering a full range of sizes and widths.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Am I missing the racist part? Also, he didn't really threaten you, he just said he'd send your "racist comments" to your employer. You're being overly dramatic. Unfortunately, once you send him an e-mail he can do whatever he wants with it, it is not your property.

However, his tone and attitude seem completely inappropriate and I would never deal with him based on your correspondence. It is good to bring your initial correspondence to light, but you're blowing it entirely out of proportion


----------



## Oliver Chang (May 9, 2015)

jm22 said:


> Am I missing the racist part? Also, he didn't really threaten you, he just said he'd send your "racist comments" to your employer. You're being overly dramatic. Unfortunately, once you send him an e-mail he can do whatever he wants with it, it is not your property.
> 
> However, his tone and attitude seem completely inappropriate and I would never deal with him based on your correspondence. It is good to bring your initial correspondence to light, but you're blowing it entirely out of proportion


He said I was racist, but I'm missing that part as well. Obviously we have a different perception about what a threat is, but that's neither here nor there. It is a two way street where either party can do what they please with the emails, but I was just a bit taken back from the initial response and follow up responses for a company that is trying to establish themselves. You are welcome to your opinion/thoughts as I was merely posting my correspondence and thoughts on the interaction.

If you follow up with the thread you will see how Paul Evans deals with their "potential" customers..


----------

